# ISO: egg bake recipe



## Mr_Dove (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm looking for a recipe for an egg bake type recipe.  I have a vague idea of what ingredients I'd like to use but no clue about time or temperature.  I'm thinking about:

eggs
sausage
onion
red bell pepper
cheese
potato (maybe)
spices

maybe a few other ingredients.

I've never done this type of recipe before.  Does anyone suggestions?


----------



## Candocook (Dec 18, 2006)

Mr_Dove said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a recipe for an egg bake type recipe. I have a vague idea of what ingredients I'd like to use but no clue about time or temperature. I'm thinking about:
> 
> eggs
> sausage
> ...


 
It sounds a bit like a Spanish tortilla to me. I am sure some add sausage.
Spanish tortilla + recipe - Google Search

Or it could be a different kind of frittata.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2006)

You may wanna try the "Mountain Man Breakfast" recipes....there are several variations...

Try this one:

1 or 2 lbs sasuage (or maybe mix bacon and sausage)
1 or 2 lbs frozen hash browns (or fesh ones if you prefer)
8 to 12 eggs..
2 cups or so of grated cheese...
Salt and pepper + your favorite spice/herb of the day)

Fry sasuage/bacon to done....drain off excess fat....brown hashbrowns....layer sausage on top of potatoes...scamble eggs and pour over potatoes..top with cheese...bake until it all sets.

This just a basic idea...you could add: onions, bell pepper, mushrooms, garlic,
jalapeno,.....realy what ever you like! Endless possibilities here!

I do this mostly over camp fires using dutch ovens...but can be easily adapted to the kitchen...make it up on top of the stove and bake it off in the oven..at say 350*


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 18, 2006)

I make a egg casserole w/ all your ingred. plus cubed crusty bread on the bottom for Christmas morning.  Making the night before to set everything.  I bake it in a greased 9x13 pan  at 350' for about 75 mins. till eggs are  set!  One loaf crusty bread cubed , fry your sausage up, drain and put on top of bread cubes in pan, layer bag of hash browns( I use the ones w/ onion /gr. pepper in them) (thawed) on top, grated cheese, then mix 8-10 eggs, 3 cups milk w/ S&P to taste,  half tsp. dry mustard. pour over top, cover and put in fridge over night. We have this every Christmas morning.  (I use Bob Evans tube sausage)  Family loves it !  Will feed at least 6-8 ppl.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh, yes, those recipes too. Cool.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 18, 2006)

I forgot to mention...you can serve the Mountain Man breakfast with: picante sauce, Louisiana Hot Sauce, Tabasco and of course a hot cup of coffee/chicory...Man ...think I will grab one of my ovens and go build a fire!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 18, 2006)

I make a egg casserole w/ all your ingred. plus cubed crusty bread on the bottom for Christmas morning. 

I make one very similar.  I like adding some fried onions, and some bell pepper.  If I don't have sausage, I'll add some cubed ham.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 23, 2006)

You seem to have all the ingredients for a yummy frittata.
   I have a meat/potato guy in the house,  I think he may like the Mountain Man Breakfast.  
   I have been served Barb's casserole.  Thanks for the recipe.  I may add that it travel's well after baking and reheats nicely.


----------

